# What breed is this?



## spencerbaillie (Aug 18, 2016)

Hey all. I'm curious as to what breed this goat might be? I'm new to the forum, just got this little fellow. I believe it's a Pygmy of sorts. Maybe a mutt? Let me know what you think. I was told he is about 4 months but it was just a guess.


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

Looks like an Alpine cross.


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

Could be full alpine as well though. Had an Alpine x togg that could have been his twin just about.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I agree. Alpine or Toggenburg cross. 

Does he have a buddy?


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

He doesn't look pygmy at all.
Alpine or Alpine cross.


----------



## spencerbaillie (Aug 18, 2016)

Oh my. Totally in over my head haha. I was told he was a 4 month old Pygmy at the sketchy auction house where we got him. I guess he's going to get pretty big!


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

Has he been wethered (fixed)?


----------



## spencerbaillie (Aug 18, 2016)

He has not been wethered yet and honestly I have no idea how to go about that. I heard it can get pretty gross and smelly having an unwethered make around. Generally with the animals I have on my hobby farm I like to keep them untouched and natural...the way they were born. Is it really necessary to get him fixed?


----------



## Redbarngoatfarm (Jul 8, 2015)

He will get really smelly, unbearably so, but not until 12-18months once you have really fallen in love with him, and by then he will also be developing bucky aggressive behavior which you cannot undo by fixing him at that point. Then you will decide to keep him, pay $250-$350 to fix him, and discover 6 months later he is really aggressive, and still pees on himself, and does gross bucky things - then you will sadly have to sell him....but no one else wants him because he can't breed, and is not a cute friendly pet.....

Keep him to breed or fix -only two real options IMHO, band him now, find a farm friend to do it for you, it's easy!!!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I agree...wether him. I think alpine or alpine/togg cross. Looks to need some minerals and selenium too. Also a good hoof trim looks to be in order. He's cute


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

Does he have a friend?


----------



## Redbarngoatfarm (Jul 8, 2015)

What a small world, crusing kijiji and I see your add for help getting your guy fixed!! Turns out I am not far from you, just replied to your ad! Happy to help


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

yep..looks to be alpine or a cross there of...

also agree with the need of a hoof trim and I would look close for lice...his hair is a bit ruffled, often seen when lice is present..

congrats and good luck with him...looks like you might have someone to help you wether him..thats great..he will be a wonderful pet...


----------



## spencerbaillie (Aug 18, 2016)

Thanks so much everyone. I did notice his hooves curling under a little bit. I didn't realize the would need them trimmed so young! I'll have to go get some clippers. I also noticed him nipping around his butt a bit but I looked all over him and didn't see any lice? Maybe I just don't see them. I e been told I could use 1cc of ivermectin cattle pour on per 20 pounds of animal, is this true? I'm having a vet come look at him next week to make sure he's healthy and I believe someone is going to band him for me. Thanks again all!


----------

